# Straight wall rifle cartridges



## fakebait

With the pending possibility of Ohio allowing rifles with straight wall cartridges . I was wondering what would be a good choice as well as what rifles that are being manufactured would be available ? I see Michigan may pass the same.


----------



## ldrjay

Lol the guys that are butt hurt at deer numbers will cry n cry if that passes. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I have heard this is a possibility for next year.


----------



## ldrjay

I've been hearing about it for two to three years now. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

ldrjay said:


> Lol the guys that are butt hurt at deer numbers will cry n cry if that passes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Its funny that many of the guys crying about the numbers are the same ones hoping for PCR's!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection

fakebait said:


> With the pending possibility of Ohio allowing rifles with straight wall cartridges . I was wondering what would be a good choice as well as what rifles that are being manufactured would be available ? I see Michigan may pass the same.


I have a .45-70 that is sighed in at 2" high at 100, 3" low at 200 which is a straight walled cartridge. I'm shooting the Horandy 325 grain bullet and use it for a bear gun. Nice lever action...that'll whack a deer no problem. It does kick like a mule though...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## H2O Mellon

.45-70 (as prev posted) or the .444 Marlin would be two of my first choices for Ohio.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Or:

50 Beowulf 

H&R has a Handi Rifle in S&W .500

I think H&R would also have a .460 handi rifle too (i might be wrong though)

I've never shot these but they'd be possibilities:
-450 Hornady
-450 Marlin
-50 Alaskan

I also think there is something like a 480 Ruger but I don't know much about it.


----------



## Bad Bub

I'm sure Henry rifles are chomping at the bit over the chance of both Ohio and Michigan allowing PCR's. There will be lever guns everywhere!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans

would a 32 winchester special qualify?


----------



## joebertin

NO. The 32 Winchester has a small shoulder. It's not straight walled.

44 Magnum is more than enough for deer. 240 grain JSP will knock them down with authority.


----------



## C.Keith&Co

Hey Misdirection- your a man after my own heart- I have been shooting black powder silhouette targets all summer down at Tusco Rifle range ( that is a lot of fun if you have never done it ) and I have been using a 45/70 Sharps rifle with a Unertl scope on it and that's what i am going to use. im a big believer in quick kill-


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

If you go with a TC encore, there are several barrel makers that will make anything you want for a barrel.

Pcr's would provide a more reliable and effective means of killing a deer for some parts of our hunting population. I doubt the increase in actual deer killed would be significant In greater scheme of things. 

As for those that are "butt hurt" about the population of deer, nothing is going to make them happy. That term cracked me up, I vow to use it at least twice In the next 24 hours.

What it would do for me is allow me to hand load and shoot for a much lower cost than I can with my slug gun.

I would start with the .444 marlin and fall back to the 45-70 if I could not find one in a lever gun.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> If you go with a TC encore, there are several barrel makers that will make anything you want for a barrel.
> 
> Pcr's would provide a more reliable and effective means of killing a deer for some parts of our hunting population. I doubt the increase in actual deer killed would be significant In greater scheme of things.
> 
> As for those that are "butt hurt" about the population of deer, nothing is going to make them happy. That term cracked me up, I vow to use it at least twice In the next 24 hours.
> 
> What it would do for me is allow me to hand load and shoot for a much lower cost than I can with my slug gun.
> 
> I would start with the .444 marlin and fall back to the 45-70 if I could not find one in a lever gun.


Im sure they will put a casing length limit on them where the 444 or 45/70 wont be legal


----------



## buckeye dan

I am pretty sure they won't impose case length limits.

444 Marlin and .45/70 are on the current list of approved cartridges for use in a handgun. The proposal on the table is to use the existing pistol criteria to establish the rifle criteria.

What basis could possibly be used to establish case length limits? If it's ballistics, then the .45/70 is automatically on the table when compared to shotgun sabots. The 444 Marlin is not that far ahead and pales in comparison to modern inline muzzle loaders.

Case length limits were necessary in Indiana because they can use necked cartridges. Straight walled cartridges are by design self regulated to remain on par with what we use now. We've already stuffed them with the best ingredients and the best bullets in the best guns. What you see is what you get and with no options to neck and alter pressures, there is no need to regulate case length.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

That is interesting about necked cartridges in Indiana. I never put that together


----------



## Huntinbull

slimdaddy45 said:


> Im sure they will put a casing length limit on them where the 444 or 45/70 wont be legal


45-70 is legal in handgun now. Why would it change with this new law? For that matter, 444 Marlin is legal as well, in TC Encore and similar.


----------



## BITE-ME

I hope PCR's get approved... I've been looking for an excuse to buy another gun!!!


----------



## Sciotodarby

Are lever actions going to have to be plugged like a shotgun? IMO they should be to make it fair. I'd rather see 30/30's legalized than big bore straightwall rounds.


----------



## Mr. A

Sciotodarby said:


> Are lever actions going to have to be plugged like a shotgun? IMO they should be to make it fair. I'd rather see 30/30's legalized than big bore straightwall rounds.


I'm sure that the regulation regarding loaded firearms will not be specific to caliber or type of firearm used. If it has a tube they will want you to plug it.

Mr. A


----------



## Sciotodarby

Are handguns limited to 3 rounds?


----------



## Lundy

Sciotodarby said:


> Are handguns limited to 3 rounds?


No they are not.


----------



## Sciotodarby

What's their point in making shotguns be plugged, but not handguns. Makes no sense in my mind.


----------



## Sciotodarby

And I'm with Ironman. I've got 3 really good slug guns and I'm comfortable with two of them at 200 yards. Like I said before, I'd rather see 30/30's legalized.


----------



## captdave

I hope this gets approved too. Would be cheaper to shoot, especially if you reload. There are lighter recoiling rounds that would be easier on the pocket and shoulder when teaching younger & recoil shy shooters.I think the pro's out weigh the con's.
That and lever guns are just cool.


----------



## Bowhunter57

Sciotodarby said:


> What's their point in making shotguns be plugged, but not handguns. Makes no sense in my mind.


This point was argued at the game hearings when the "plugged gun" rule went into effect, years ago. The argument was lost, based on safety issues. The ODNR officials stated that handgun hunters were not the ones shooting each other, but the shotgun hunters were and were using magazine extensions to make things worse. So, they felt a regulation was a must.

The PCR regulation has been held up with concerns of:
* How to plug a lever action.
* Ballistics vs. modern muzzleloaders and shotguns.
* Whether or not to allow BPMC (Black Powder Metalic Cartridges) with the PCRs.

BPMCs are 45/70, 45/110, 40/65, etc., which are originally rifle cartridges, not pistol cartridges. I'm sure this will get "sticky" too, as these cartridges are currently legal to be used in handguns.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Blue Pike

I'm wondering about the bolt action Ruger 77/.44mag and .357 mag. Four rounds in the .44 mag and five in the .357. Other than dummy rounds or snap caps how do you limit the rotary magazine to three rounds?


----------



## Sciotodarby

I don't have a problem with the 3 shot rule. Most generally anything after the second shot is a hail mary, anyway. Shotgun hunters far outnumber handgun hunters, but to be fair to everybody, shouldn't revolvers and big cal semi autos be held to the same standards? I know not many people hunt with Desert Eagle 44's, but they could crank out several pretty out loads in no time. I've personally been on the down range side of a guy cutting loose with a 460 through a woods 200 yards long and had bullets smacking into the bank we were sitting on. Not a good feeling.


----------



## Mr. A

I hunt with a .44 mag pistol and never understood why I could hunt with 6 shots and anyone with a shotgun had to use a plug. Personally it doesn't bother me to load 3 in the cylinder for hunting purposes, not to mention the added weight savings (with a 63oz gun every little hoot helps). I have never used all 3 shots hunting anyway.

As far as plugging lever actions they could always mandate the use of dummy rounds, and check that hunters are carrying the correct amount on them (for unloaded guns) or in the gun if it's loaded. Just a thought....

Mr. A


----------



## Bowhunter57

Sciotodarby said:


> ...but to be fair to everybody, shouldn't revolvers and big cal semi autos be held to the same standards? I know not many people hunt with Desert Eagle 44's, but they could crank out several pretty out loads in no time.


What the state was looking at with handguns, was not limiting a weapon's magazine capacity, that already has a range limitation. Plus, as you pointed out, there's not enough of the handgun hunters for it to be a concern to the state.



Sciotodarby said:


> I've personally been on the down range side of a guy cutting loose with a 460 through a woods 200 yards long and had bullets smacking into the bank we were sitting on. Not a good feeling.


That, sir, is just plain ole negligence...regardless of the weapon being used.  I've been in a similar situation and it's of no comfort to be on the receiving end. I hunted Killdeer Plains Wildlife area, 1 time and 1 time *ONLY*, during the Deer Gun Season. I spent about 40% of the time there behind a tree or on the ground, while slugs were zipping through the trees, bouncing off of the ground, etc. Nuts!

Since the introduction of Cowboy Action Shooting, the cost of PCRs have dramatically increased. So, I don't see a lot of people running out and purchasing another weapon for a 7 day season, at the cost of $500+. Henry rifles are $700+.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Rabbeye

What are pcr's?


----------



## Bowhunter57

Rabbeye said:


> What are pcr's?


*P*istol *C*artridge *R*ifles.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Sciotodarby

I might have to wait and see what they come up with regarding this issue before I send my Handi rifle in for a couple different barrels. A 444 or 500S&W barrel might be in order. Or a 32" 45/70.


----------

